# Planning on moving to Canada



## y0alex69 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hello everybody, this is my first post here. 

My name is Alex and I plan on moving to Canada within the next three years.
I am 17 years old at the moment; turn 18 in December. 

I am from Newcastle in Australia and I moved abroad alone to Christchurch in New Zealand when I was 16 so I do get the basic idea of how it works, but I have no idea with anything about Canada.
I think I just need some assistance with choosing where I should move to, how to find a job there when I first arrive, bank accounts and driving permits, etc. Just all of the basics really.

It sounds a bit absurd planning this far ahead, but I am the type of person who likes to plan everything very early on so it is all sorted out by the time I take action.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


y0alex69 said:


> Hello everybody, this is my first post here.
> 
> My name is Alex and I plan on moving to Canada within the next three years.
> I am 17 years old at the moment; turn 18 in December.
> ...


Welcome to the Forum! 

There's nothing wrong on being proactive. However, before you learn how to arrange bank accounts, obtain a driver's license or sort out the basics, you need to legally get here and to do so, this is a good starting point: Home - Citizenship and Immigration Canada - Canada.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## y0alex69 (Sep 29, 2013)

Thank you Jrge for the reference.
Unfortunately I am not eligible to emigrate to Canada. Thank you again for that reference though!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Given your age you need to look at IEC (Internetional Experience Canada) which could provide you with a WHV (Working Holiday Visa). Many Austalian young people come to Canada using this method.


----------



## y0alex69 (Sep 29, 2013)

That is what I also tried before. Thank you though


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If you tried before you were probably too young. What was the reason for your refusal? You said before about coming to Canada within three years. You should be old enough then to apply.


----------



## y0alex69 (Sep 29, 2013)

You do make a valid point; that could just be it. Thank you


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

y0alex69 said:


> Hello everybody, this is my first post here.
> 
> My name is Alex and I plan on moving to Canada within the next three years.
> I am 17 years old at the moment; turn 18 in December.
> ...


You probably won't qualify for any type of immigration programs (yet) until you're of age (18 years and over). If you go to any of the Canadian immigration pre-qualification web sites and fill them out as an 18+ years person, you may find that you qualify.

Out of curiosity, why do you want to move to Canada?


----------

